# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Переход с Windows на linux

## anyxwar

В данной теме прошу освещать пути перехода с Windows на linux.

----------


## anyxwar

надеюсь будет полезным

----------


## IMPERIAL

*anyxwar*, а как бэ в разделе не посмотреть, тема в важном висит =\ http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=41

----------

